# Lion I Just Finished Up



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow... That's nice. I would love to see it in person.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

very cool...... reminds its me time to go cougar hunting


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

That is amazing work!!! Looks awesome, congrats!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount .


----------



## NJ Predator (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow that's awesome. Great job :thumbs_up


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great looking mount!!!!:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Intense


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Looks great Vince!


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

That is a beautiful mount, nice job.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow! As good as it gets!


----------



## Derag2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats awsome!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Wow!! I'd like to see that up close. Looks great!


----------



## Scully719 (Jan 15, 2014)

That looks great, now how you gonna get it in the house?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I delivered the lion to Atlanta, GA and the hunter was very happy with the mount.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

What a work of art. Beautiful creation.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice mount, he looks huge!


----------



## KY Grant (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome work


----------

